# filter shredding tail?....fin rot?... or tail bitter?



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

So I was gone for two weeks but my mom was taking care of my fish(feeding,water changes,etc.) So she thought Anardil(Nar as I call him alot for short) was fine.I came home and walked up too him and he flared up for me and then I saw the a chunk of his fin was GONE!I think it might be the filter cause he like to sit with his butt against it all the time, but he could be a tail bitter I have no experiance with tail bitters so I don't really know what it looks like. But I have never seen him bitting his tail before my mom said she did not see him bitting it while I was gone but she does not pay close attention to my boys.I have always kind of thought he had fin rot since I got him(petsmart) but it never got any worse in the months I had him so I figured he just had weired fins.His fins started to get worse shortly after I got the filter for him.So today(I just got back yesterday) I did a 100% water change and added 1 1/2 tsp of aq. salt.I have not put him back yet cause I am still waiting for the water to heat up.I put a before and after picture here.The before picture was taken before I got the filter for him.Sorry about the size I don't know how to resize them.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

to me it looks like tailbiting (i might be wrong) tailbiting is caused by bored bettas try rearranging his tank and add some more stuff to it.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

That looks like biting to me but it's always hard to say. Just keep his water clean. That and the salt should help. If he likes getting sucked up against the filter you could pick up one of these: 

http://www.petco.com/product/111694/Hagen-Fluval-Edge-Aquarium-Pre-Filter-Sponge.aspx

I use them for the boys that seem to enjoy getting sucked against the filter.

Also, you could consider baffling the filter. The flow might be bothering him.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok thanks I am running to petco anyways so I might get him more decor for his tank and see if that helps and I will keep a eye on him.I will also keep his water super clean.Hopefully that will help.


----------



## derpmeister (Jul 26, 2010)

I would say it looks more like tail biting. I had a betta that got his tail stuck in the filter, and only the webbing in between the rays was lost, similar to a crowntail. The roundish chunks on your betta's tail usually gives it away as tail biting. And as for nobody seeing him in the act, remember, he could do that damage in 4 seconds flat! One second there, another second gone.

Anyway, I have had a lot of fin regrowth problems because my water is hard and my betta's tail is so big and delicate, so I'll give you some tips for fast regrowth. Definitely keep the water really clean, like you mentioned. I do daily water changes when I'm trying to regrow fins. I put the water up to 81 degrees to pump up his immune system a bit. Stress coat to condition the water, and just a little bit of salt really help. Stay away from Bettafix/Melafix, even though people do have success with fin growth from it. It's not good for betta's lungs and is very dangerous. Also, I give mine one extra pellet or bloodworm in the evening because the protein helps. 

You should see new fin growth in 4 days. It's smooth and clearish white. Hope I could help! Good luck. :-D


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

ah thank you so much derpmeister! I will definattly do that.I will have to pick up some stress coat first.


----------

